# Looking for English speaking families in Metepec/Toluca



## Barbara2002 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi there, 

We are living in Toronto, ON and moving to Toluca in a few months, I’d like to connect with English speaking families in that area. I’m Mexican and I know Toluca well, my son has been living here in Canada most of his life, I’m looking to minimize the cultural shock for him, and make a smooth transition for us. 

If you have passed for this experience, maybe we can chat, I can use some suggestions on how to make this an easier experience. 

Thank you!


----------



## JGuadarrama (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi,
I will be going back down to that area in November. My girls and Mexican husband have been living there since July. Actually we will be living in Santa Cruz Pueblo Nuevo which is close to Tenango del Valle, which is down the highway from Metepec. I'm sure you have heard of it?
My oldest who just turned 12 adjusted quite well (but she was looking really forward to the move and has been to Mexico before) but my youngest who is 6 is another story. She has been lashing out at my mother in law and having behavioral issues. Issues that I never saw in her while she was here and we were all together. I only planned to be gone for a few months but it's turning into 4 cause things didn't sell as fast as I would have liked. We lived a lifestyle here in the US that is similar to what they are living in Mexico. Even here in the US we spoke Spanish in the home so when they did get to Mexico there wasn't the language barrier. Any questions just ask, I will answer the best I can.


----------

